# Will the army be able to help me out with some of my student debt?



## Penner18 (24 Sep 2012)

Hey guys! So basically I am in my Junior year of University and I'm planning on joining the Canadian Forces after I graduate. I am a Canadian citizen currently doing my school in Arizona, needless to say I have racked up some monster student loans, I am just wondering if I join the army right after graduation, will they be able to take care of my loans while I am serving? Thanks! Also, would a business degree benefit me at all when joining? (I've heard some degrees can get you a better job and increase your pay.) Thanks!


----------



## JorgSlice (24 Sep 2012)

You kind find out about careers in the CF at Forces.ca

If your student loans have gone to collections for being in arrears (missing payments), it can bar you from service in the CF until the loan is paid off, or returns to Good Standing. The only assistance for paying off debts of any kind is the paycheque earned through service. There is, however, options for service members who wish to return to school - that info can be found here at Army.ca using the Search feature: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced as well as at Forces.ca

Any other debts will also be assessed during the application process and will be determined if eligible or not for enrollment to the CF.


----------



## Penner18 (24 Sep 2012)

Thanks for the reply, that's quite disappointing, I've talked with a couple people here in Arizona currently serving in the US Army, and they said there is a plan here where the army will pay up to $20k a year of outstanding University debt. I was hoping Canada would have something similar!


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Sep 2012)

No...we don't do that.  Generally speaking we encourage members to take responsibility for their own actions.


----------



## Penner18 (24 Sep 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> No...we don't do that.  Generally speaking we encourage members to take responsibility for their own actions.



By no means am I trying to use the army as a way out of my debt if that is what you were thinking. I already have an installment plan and can easily take care of it, I'm just looking to take advantage of any opportunities I can.


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Sep 2012)

Penner18 said:
			
		

> By no means am I trying to use the army as a way out of my debt if that is what you were thinking.


Now, why would I ever think that?



















Oh, right, this:



			
				Penner18 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, that's quite disappointing, I've talked with a couple people here in Arizona currently serving in the US Army, and they said there is a plan here where the army will pay up to $20k a year of outstanding University debt. I was hoping Canada would have something similar!


----------



## 4Feathers (24 Sep 2012)

Penner18 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply, that's quite disappointing, I've talked with a couple people here in Arizona currently serving in the US Army, and they said there is a plan here where the army will pay up to $20k a year of outstanding University debt. I was hoping Canada would have something similar!



You could apply for ROTP after first year, not sure how going to school out of country would hurt you though. Otherwise, our wage and benefits package is pretty good so paying off your loan will be more manageable. Go to school in Quebec, the price is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Sep 2012)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Now, why would I ever think that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You beat me to it.


----------

